# bumps?



## Bree22134 (Mar 28, 2012)

My pitbull is almost 6 months old. He has been eating the same food, on the same diet, washed with the same shampoo, etc. A few days ago, his whole underside was covered in bumps. From his chest, underarms, down to his belly and under his hind legs. They showed up over night. I've had a few people tell me it could be the grass rubbing when he's outside? Mange or just a skin allergy to a staff infection? None of my other dogs has the bumps and when he scratches them they don't bleed. I was also told I give him a bath too often which strips all his natural oils off and can cause this? (I give him a bath once a week to a week in a half. He's a puppy and likes to get dirty. lol) The day they showed up, he peed in his crate the night before and layed in it before I woke up and gave him a bath...could that be the reason for the bumps? I just paid all my bills so right at this moment I don't have money to take him to the vet. I get paid on Friday...any suggestions on what it could be? I would really like to know if it could be serious so I can try and get him to the vet sooner. Thanks. (also, like I said, it's only on his underside, no where else)


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

No advice anyone here could give will be as good as a vet looking at him. 

Post a picture, bumps could mean different things. Again my dog had red bumps, overnight basically at one point, turns out we miss giving him his flea meds by a week, and they tore him up. (I have feral cats, that according to state law I cant kill/get rid of/take anywhere)

As for the bath, I could guess that is to often, my boy gets a real bath once a month, but that's just me.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Pics would def help. When he gets dirty, just wipe him down with a damp cloth. You don't need to bathe him every week. Once a month is more then enough. What food are you feeding?


----------



## Bree22134 (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't gave him a bath in over a week now. They seem to be getting better and he doesn't itch as much. The bumps don't really seem to phase him all that much. I'm replying on my phone, and I just joined this group yesterday so I'm not quite sure how to post a picture right now lol. He's already been treated for fleas this month, was wormed twice since i've had him (when I got him, he was so malnourished and had worms super bad. Also didn't give him any shots), and been giving him his shots. We feed him Pedigree puppy chow.


----------



## kaleynicole (Mar 29, 2012)

Where do you live? It could be the type of weather you have... My baby gets bumps in the summer time that usually cluster around her neck and chest area, but the vet indicated they are just allergies and a little benadryl keeps them from getting itchy. You could also try switching dog shampoos (an aloe/oatmeal based shampoo is really good on dogs skin) as well as give him less bath time.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Bree22134 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been using an oatmeal shampoo for sensitive skin because he is all black and his dandruff shows really bad if I use normal dog shampoo. I live in Missouri and it's just now spring time here.


----------



## Chrissys K9 Cottage (Mar 25, 2012)

That food might also be a factor! Try switching to a more limited ingredient food like blue buffalo, taste of the wild etc.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Does he typically have dandruff as well? I would switch his food as advised above to a more limited diet. If it's a reaction to the grass or something else now blooming, you can try wiping him down with Apple Cider Vinegar (the organic kind with the stuff floating around in it) when he comes in from outside (you can also add a little to his water)
He could also have a reaction to urine scalding from laying in waste. If it's infected, it might need a round of Cephelexin to clear it up. Your vet would know better, we are just guessing! Especially without pictures.
Good luck


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I would NOT switch food right now. It sounds much more like a contact or environmental reaction than a food reaction. First go to your vet to see what they suggest as Kingsgurl post above we're all just guessing. I had a dog that was allergic to ant bites, yes ant bites. He would get a very similar reaction to the one you described, but that doesn't mean that's what your dog had its reaction to. If you can't get to the vet right away I would start by giving the dog Benadryl. Here's a good link on Benadryl for dogs.


----------



## kfetzer3989 (Apr 2, 2012)

I saved a pitbull from a fighter on the street that had the same issues with bumps and breakouts, when we got him he had been sitting in his own urine and feces. Once we bathed him with a good medicated shampoo from the vet and put him on a high quality food he started looking great! We started him on K9 Super Fuel and this seems to help with overall muscle build as well as keeping his coat and skin in good condition. We havent had any skin rashes,bumps in 5+ months


----------



## Bree22134 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, the bumps and everything are pretty much gone already, but I took him to the vet anyways and she said the reason for the bumps WAS because I was giving him a bath too much lol. I guess I was overly spoiling him by keeping him too clean. I never knew you could give a dog a bath TOO MUCH. lol But thanks to all who replied with ideas and suggestions. =D


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Bree22134 said:


> Well, the bumps and everything are pretty much gone already, but I took him to the vet anyways and she said the reason for the bumps WAS because I was giving him a bath too much lol. I guess I was overly spoiling him by keeping him too clean. I never knew you could give a dog a bath TOO MUCH. lol But thanks to all who replied with ideas and suggestions. =D


I'm glad to hear your dog is doing well. Thanks for posting what caused the bumps. You've just add more information to the knowledge base here on GP for other to reference.


----------



## Koleana (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow I'm glad I logged on and read this post! Lately I've noticed a few small bumps on my pit's skin...he doesn't scratch them, and they don't seem to be painful when I try to touch them. I do however bathe my dog twice a week. We live in hawaii so we both get pretty muddy when we go running and hiking...but after reading the thread I've realized I'm bathing him too much! A simple rub down with a wet towel after our runs should suffice


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

I read your initial post as well as the update about going to the vet. Glad your dog is doing better. 

If your pit is prone to dry itchy skin/dandruff, as others have mentioned, definitely try switching to a better dog food with limited ingredients like Blue Buffalo, etc. The forum features a thread titled, Pet Food Rating + Comparison Chart.

Perhaps consider weaning her off of the Pedigree. I used to feed it to my dog. A long story short, it was not a positive. Over the years, you will probably save a _lot _of money and reduce visits to the vet by feeding a healthier diet. In terms of grooming/care products for soothing itchy skin check out Zymox which is reasonably priced and you can purchase online. Omega 3 supplements can also help with the dry skin and coat issues.


----------

